# changer ma Carte Graphique



## Emmanuel94 (29 Mai 2008)

Boonjour, est il possible de faire changer la carte graphique d'un Imac Alu, pour passer d'une ATI HD 2600 avec 256 go vers une Geforce 8800 GS telle que celle équipant le dernier Imac ?

Les centres APPLE proposent ils ce genre de modification ?

Merci pour vos réponses, surtout que pour une fois c'est juste pour pouvoir jouer à Age of Conan sous Bootcamp ( j'aime les jeux fins..) et pas pour le boulot.


----------



## hbpatrick81 (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Je rajoute une question à la discussion : Si cette modification est possible combien coute cette intervention ?

Merci


----------



## jerG (2 Juin 2008)

à mon avis non. Sur les iMac la carte graphique doit-être soudée comme sur les portables. 
Si tu regardes bien sur les derniers modèles, la 8800 GS équipe les 2 configs haut de gamme elle mais n'est pas en option sur les 2 premiers modèle (en aucun cas tu ne peux changer la carte graphique sauf à passer d'un modèle 20" à 24").

Un tout-en-un n'est pas configurable à outrance, et notamment sur la carte graphique. C'est  le principe même de l'iMac il est limité en évolution sinon ça servirai à quoi de faire des MacPro... et les "PC" façon tour auraient disparus depuis longtemps... tous les PC ressembleraient à des iMacs...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Juin 2008)

Donc il me reste deux solutions:

1. vendre mon Imac... et en acheter un nouveau
2. ne pas jouer à Age of Conan ...

Bon ben je pense que je ne vais pas jouer à Age of Conan.


tant pis, mais si vous avez une solution.... pas de problèmes dites le moi.


----------



## Gz' (3 Juin 2008)

J'avais lu sur MacB un gars qui l'avais changée lui même (il est technicien apple certifié aussi ...) 
Bon, évidemment ça enlève la garantie, ça coûte cher et les centres apple ne le propose pas, c'est pas une modification officielle, et il faut pouvoir commander la pièce, lui pouvait vu qu'il était technicien.

Sinon, ne pas jouer à Age of Conan me paraît être une bonne solution, les MMO c'est un bouffe- vie


----------



## Gabber (5 Juin 2008)

moi g un imac alu 2.66Ghz , 2 Go de ram et la HD 2600 pro et je joue a age of conan!

faut faire la bidouille de http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool.php

ça tourne entre 30 et 60 fps


----------



## Superparati (5 Juin 2008)

Pour pouvoir envisager de changer ça carte graphique il faut disposer obligatoirement d'un iMac 24".
Les anciens disposant de la ATI 2600 peuvent la remplacer par une 8800GS (GTS) 
Niveau prix je n'en sais pas plus que vous.


----------

